
A ‘regime shift’ is happening in the Arctic Ocean, Stanford scientists say - russfink
https://news.stanford.edu/2020/07/09/regime-shift-happening-arctic-ocean/
======
russfink
I'm not attuned to biology, and the article wasn't clear to me on the
implications of this. Could someone comment - what does this mean? On the one
hand, it seems as if an increase in phytoplankton can process more carbon into
sugars, increasing the food supply at the lowest levels (and taking a small
bite out of the global carbon footprint). On the other hand, such production
usually comes at a cost, e.g., reducing the free oxygen supply in the waters.
Experience tells me that the costs almost always outweigh the benefits. Can
someone chime in? Thanks!

~~~
Johnjonjoan
Acidity will increase if there is more carbon. Ocean acidity is believed to be
behind the greatest marine extinction we know about. 90% extinction iirc.

------
lgats
Could the title be more descriptive? I first expected this to be about
politics.

Perhaps: Changes in phytoplankton concentration now drive increased Arctic
Ocean primary production

The title from the original research publication,
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6500/198](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6500/198)

~~~
konradha
'Regime shift' is a fairly common term when talking in the context of time
series.

